# Scrambled Eggs



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you scramble your eggs prior to cooking or scramble them in the pan...Why??


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2006)

Both. I poke a clove of garlic with the fork and beat the eggs in the bowl to transfer flavour. Then I scramble further with my spatula as they cook.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 4, 2006)

I love Scrambled Eggs and always make them in the pan.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2006)

Way cool idea, Alix, about the garlic.  Usually I add about a T of milk/cream/water before delivering the mix to the pan.

I beat 'em up before throwing them in the pan too. I prefer the large, creamy curds over anything smaller or drier.


----------



## Happy@Cooking (Dec 4, 2006)

I like to lightly scramble my eggs in a bowl and when they are in the pan I use a spatula to move them as they cook.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 4, 2006)

I spray my skillet with some cooking spray, coat the bottom and sides with soft margarine, break my eggs into the pan, and stir them with the margarine mixing in a bit. I season and add any liquid then mix it into them.  Once over  medium heat, I stir them until they are mostly done.  Turn off the heat and put on a lid until the toast comes up.  They are moist and fluffy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2006)

I beat mine to death in a bowl with a fork, then add them to an obscene amount of melted butter in a nonstick pan.  Since I need my eggs cooked more than well-done, they spend a lot of time in that pan - lol!!  Once they're set, however, I add grated cheese (cheddar or swiss usually), & enjoy them liberally topped off with whatever hot pepper sauce I have on hand.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2006)

I was raised on the idea of beating them to death *before* going to the pan...then cooking them quickly....However several weeks ago a lady told me her method and I just had to try....

Spray the pan...add margarine/butter....over medium heat add the eggs. With a fork beat them really fast as they cook...results: they are so light and fluffy. Very soft yet done. Don't be disappointed the first time you try as it takes practice....You might find it helpful to have a spoon near by to move them in the pan during the last little bit. Oh and cook them softer than you think you want as they will carry over....by the time you get them to the table they will be perfect.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2006)

Jacques Pepin says to beat the eggs lightly and then add to the pan.  Scrambled eggs is one of those things that you stop cooking before they look done as they continue to cook on the way to the plate.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 5, 2006)

If I want scrambled eggs, I scramble them in a bowl before sliding it into a hot, buttered cast iron pan. The result is even coloured light yellow blended eggs.  If I want fried eggs, I crack the egg into a bowl and then slide it, whole, into a hot, buttered cast iron pan.  From there, I'll crack the yolk and give the whites a couple of tosses, yeilding a result of  equal parts  white and yellow.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 5, 2006)

Well beaten before the pan in order for all the white and yolk to be smooth and incorporated. A tablespoon of water if making an omelette to be even more sure it is all incorporated. A pan, just the right temp, with a bit of grease--butter or bacon grease. Swirl to begin to set and very lightly fold and fold again--scrambled light/wet/soft.


----------



## XeniA (Dec 7, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Well beaten before the pan in order for all the white and yolk to be smooth and incorporated. A tablespoon of water if making an omelette to be even more sure it is all incorporated. A pan, just the right temp, with a bit of grease--butter or bacon grease. Swirl to begin to set and very lightly fold and fold again--scrambled light/wet/soft.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself -- every detail flawless! I hereby officially add you to the list of people who I'd allow to make me eggs. That makes two now -- you, and my mum .


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Well beaten before the pan in order for all the white and yolk to be smooth and incorporated. A tablespoon of water if making an omelette to be even more sure it is all incorporated. A pan, just the right temp, with a bit of grease--butter or bacon grease. Swirl to begin to set and very lightly fold and fold again--scrambled light/wet/soft.


 
I heartily agree...no blob of yoke here and blob of white there for me!!!
However this lady who showed me her method of scrambling in the pan....hers were if they had been in a blender before!.
Gotta use a fork and move very very quickly on mod. heat.
After several tries I have gotten it right only once...
Be prepared... if you try... have a cloth napkin close by...or they will float off the plate!!


----------



## eatsOats (Dec 7, 2006)

I eat a LOT of scrambled eggs every morning, so the biggest factor for me is convenience.  I crack all eggs into a bowl, remove any yolks I'm not using, beat with a fork until fairly uniform, pour onto a large, electric griddle, spread thin with a spatula, and start folding from there.  Always remove them prior to being done!


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 9, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Couldn't have said it better myself -- every detail flawless! I hereby officially add you to the list of people who I'd allow to make me eggs. That makes two now -- you, and my mum .


 
High praise indeed and accepted very humbly!!  ;o)

I make cheese eggs and your sentiment is our DD's--"I'll only eat them if Mom makes them."

DH grew up in a home where his father made the scrambled eggs--just barely scrambled in the pan with the white and yolk all goopy. And on top of that, soft so the white was icky!! It makes him shudder to this day!!
I can do a VERY soft white in poached or soft boiled but not looking at me from a plate!!!
I just said to my DGD this week that if I had to choose one meal it would be breakfast and eggs.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 9, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I beat mine to death in a bowl with a fork, then add them to an obscene amount of melted butter in a nonstick pan. Since I need my eggs cooked more than well-done, they spend a lot of time in that pan - lol!! Once they're set, however, I add grated cheese (cheddar or swiss usually), & enjoy them liberally topped off with whatever hot pepper sauce I have on hand.


 
Yum, except the the obscene amounts of butter, I like mine exactly the same way as breezy!!  I'm ready to go make breakfast!


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2006)

I meant to mention that my daughter requires me to put cheese in her eggs.


----------



## TomW (Dec 14, 2006)

*Old wives' tale?*



			
				VeraBlue said:
			
		

> If I want scrambled eggs, I scramble them in a bowl before sliding it into a hot, buttered *cast iron pan*...


I had an old wife   tell me I should have a cast iron pan _dedicated only to_ cooking eggs.

Has anyone else heard such a thing?

Tom


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I have a small 7 in skillet that I use for eggs...Not cast iron however...I got it at a resturant supply...I think it is a Lincoln WearEver...it is perfect for frying or scrambling eggs....

However I do have a cast iron skillet that is 100% dedicated to cornbread. And is never washed....just wiped out....and reused...I suppose any germs are killed in the pre heating or in the cooking process...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 14, 2006)

Dedicating a cast-iron pan to just eggs is something I've not heard of, although I suppose that's up to the owner/cook.  I really can't figure out what the benefit would be though.

In fact, I think my cast-iron pans are all the better seasoned for being used to cook different things.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 14, 2006)

I knew it, I knew we'll finally find a coming ground, Breezy, and finaly here it is I completely agree with you on this one, yeah!


----------



## Candocook (Dec 14, 2006)

Cast iron benefits _especially_ from having *greasy* things cooked in it--fried chicken, bacon, etc.  It adds to the seasoning. If you have a pan "dedicated" to cooking eggs, a non-stick would be the top candidate--and it still benefits from a skosh of oil/grease.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL!!!!  You're too funny CharlieD.  It must be the spirit of the season that's brought our minds together - LOL!!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 14, 2006)

But getting back to eggs & cast iron - it just occurred to me that the only time I've ever used my cast-iron pan to cook eggs was for making "Dumplings & Eggs", using leftover Czech bread dumplings from another meal.  The cast iron definitely gives the dumpling chunks a crispy exterior that really can't be accomplished in anything else.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 14, 2006)

I crack them in a bowl and add a little milk and water. I then scramble them in the bowl with a fork and put them on the pan right away, and I scramble them again when the eggs get a little warmer on the pan


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 14, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> ... and add a little milk and water ...


 
That is counter productive one cansels the other. There was a whole thread on milk and water here, look it up.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 15, 2006)

You could have a profitable restaurant serving only scramble eggs:  easy scramble, hard scramble, scrabble scramble, scrappie scramble, kiss n' scramble.  The possibilities are endless.  (porker pot scramble, vegably delicious).


----------



## Candocook (Dec 15, 2006)

Adding just a little water helps the eggs get smooth--all the white incorporated. But adding milk makes a watery scramble. My parents did that--and I, of course, thought that was what it should be.
The water is (for my experience) is how a good omelette is attained so it should be good for the scramble also!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2006)

You can use either milk or water and not have watery eggs. Watery scrambled eggs usually are the result of over cooking. The heat causes the proteins to shrink, squeezing out the water trapped within.


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 15, 2006)

I also have a cast iron skillet and love it (though I have never thought of using it to make eggs).  It is especially great for fried chicken and for making corn bread.  This skillet came from my grandmother to my mother and now to me.  I plan to pass it to one of my kids eventually.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 15, 2006)

TomW said:
			
		

> I had an old wife  tell me I should have a cast iron pan _dedicated only to_ cooking eggs.
> 
> Has anyone else heard such a thing?
> 
> Tom


 
yes, I have heard this before.  But it was about making omelettes.  And the pan was meant to be cleaned only by using a piece of bread and some salt.


----------



## kimbaby (Dec 17, 2006)

both is what I do...


----------



## luvcookin (Dec 17, 2006)

Beat in a bowl after adding everything.   I learned how to make scrambled eggs that way and have been doing it ever since.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 17, 2006)

I used to bother beating them in a mixing bowl first but then I realized I was still scrambling them with a fork once they hit the hot butter in the pan so why bother?   They turn out just as well and there's one less thing to wash up.  I add a dash of milk to mine and salt & pepper.  Sometimes I toss in some grated cheese but most often not.  Penzey's - PENZEYS Spices Home Page - makes a wonderful herb blend, Parisien Bonnes Herbs, which is a most excellent addition to scrambled eggs!  In fact I use this salt-free blend in a lot of things.  Hey, folks near Memphis, there's a Penzey's at the corner of Poplar & Kirby Parkway.

I also must have my scrambled eggs very moist and fluffy, not "hard cooked".  Keep in mind eggs continue to cook well after you've removed them from the heat.

Fraidy


----------

